# Adobe After Effects VIDEO und MUSIK Problem !?



## Egnti (6. Januar 2012)

Hey , wie kann ich das hinkriegen, dass der Sound/dasLied am Anfang immer Lauter wird.Und am Ende Leiser?

Und beim Video das gleiche , das man es am Anfang langsam einblendet und es nicht direkt gezeigt wird.Und am ende es langsam ausblendet ?

Finde keine Videos auf Youtube die das zeigen 

Dringend Hilfe gesucht ! 
Danke.


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2012)

Sowas wird auf Youtube nicht gezeigt, weil es Basics sind. Ich wäre auch schwer verwundert, wenn es ein Youtube-Video gibt, wo gezeigt wird, wie man die Tür beim Auto aufmacht 

*Video:*
Du markierst die Videospur (eher Ebene), klickst T und hast die Spur für Transparenz, machst die Uhr links an (für Keyframes) und setzt eben jene Keyframes für Transparenz=0 (durchsichtig) und =100 (sichtbar).

*Audio:*
gleiches Spiel, nur beim Audiolevel.

Ich muß natürlich fragen, warum Du so etwas simples in AE machst. Kanonen auf Spatzen. Mit Premiere und anderen Schnittprogrammen wirst Du mit Sicherheit schneller am Ziel sein ohne große Konflikte beim Bearbeiten und vor Allem beim Ausspielen.

mfg chmee


----------

